# Ideas for fbe root burl with many nasty inclusions.



## WoodDance1618 (Jun 16, 2019)

Greetings,
I’ve been working non stop for about 2.5 years and neglecting my workshop, this forum and about 2,000lbs of root burls in storage.

I suppose this post should start with: Thanks to Bark River for dying elder burl such a hideous color (sure I have a photo) I’m back in my shop and playing with some root burls.

I cut up one of my uglier root burls to stabilize some for knife blanks but it’s super nasty. If there isn’t a chunk of dirt or a rock..there’s something preventing 5” of clear wood....everywhere.

Let’s say, it was all for you...how would you like me to process it...larger pieces don’t fit flat rates (stems for the thought that maybe I should offload this lot) What should I do with this stuff? Right now they are cut to about 6”...to fit my bandsaw.

I did have an idea to cut some blanks, clean the inclusions and cast resin in the voids but I don’t know about the bond strength or process yet...and that sounds like it would take more time than i have right now...to stabilize and make myself a knife handle now.

I do have a great deal of A+ clear stuff to play with but not sure about the nastier but so beautiful chunks.

I’m glad to be back at wb forums and see I’ve missed a lot. Sorry about Kevin, I was looking forward to his expertise and maybe even a custom drawing on one of my stumps for cut directions.
Best wishes to all.



 .dont pick on my ugly cut...I hit another rock and didn’t feel like changing the chain.



 



 

The next one here...is from a different root burl, a little better to work with. 


 

I broke out the vacuum and juice and I have a half dozen clear blanks to stabilize today. I’ll post pics of my progress and hopefully have some to share soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Jun 16, 2019)

Moments later....I have some questions about blanks and stabilizing. Should I post them somewhere else?

1) can I stack pieces in the chamber?
2) do you sand off the bandsaw marks when making blanks for sale?
3) I put an old 4” turning mount in for a weight...will any weight do?
4) do any materials...plastic, metal or wood...bond or react when used for stacking pieces, weighting pieces, etc...?


Pieces are in the chamber, those in front were wetted to show grain and didn’t fit in this batch.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Jun 16, 2019)

Well I made some and while I waited beside digging fence post holes I learned....you guys do some awesome work.
I think I’ll just process some burl into flat rate box sizes and let you do all that fancy casting with colors and this and that. 

3 of 4 came out nicely, one curved slightly. Will cut after next time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jun 16, 2019)

Questions not addressed in the other thread on this... 

-- I haven't found Cactus Juice to cause any problems with metals used to weight things, most of my weights are simply scrap pieces of steel I had laying under the welding bench. If anything it cleaned them up nicely, so something got a little dirt and rust added in the process. 

Commercially available Vacuum Pots are made of aluminum and Stainless, so I'm going to guess all of that is safe enough. 

Contemplated whether plastic was safe initially, came to the conclusion that stabilizing resins all come packed in plastic so it's probably safe. Have used the Glad lunchmeat dishes extensively without an issue, and I use a plastic bucket that contained chlorine tablets. Fits my pot nicely, it's rectangular with rounded corners, and it's about 6 inches wide, so pen blanks fit it nicely. 

What doesn't play well is acrylics like Lexan, whatever they make the acrylic lids out of on pots not made for wood stabilizing. The resin will cause them to Craze (_crack all over_) and turn gooey on the bottom side. And, don't store your leftover Cactus Juice in a glass jar. 

-- Sand after you cook them off. If you sand while they're still warm, they sand much easier! Reduce heat to 185- 190o and cook without wrapping, you won't have nearly as much resin to sand off either. But yeah, most folks sand them before selling. However... Dependent upon how close you are on tolerances before sanding, you'll need to be careful to not sand them too far.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## WoodDance1618 (Jun 16, 2019)

I’m gonna need to print this ...or bookmark the page. Thanks so much. 

I made all my first pieces 5/8” x 2” x 6” since I’m learning and figured on messing up. 
The pair that curved happened to have been overlooked in the chamber and I had to cook it on it’s own later. ..and did 3 fence post holes without checking on it.
I love when my mistakes match your good advice. I will order fresh juice and a few colors and take my time with the next.


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 17, 2019)

Glad to see ya back! I remember when you cut this outta the ground! 

Some of the stuff you showed doesnt look that scary to turn, some of it does... all depends on the skill of a turner.


----------

